
Show HN: Interviewed the best startup mentors I could find - wrote a book - SaintSal
http://mentorimpact.com
======
SaintSal
Would love your thoughts. This has been a side project for a while, but
thought I'd kick it out and see if it's worth giving it some more attention.
The approach was to find the mentors that moved the needle on the top
performers in different accelerator batches, and ask them how they mentor.
Would we fun to keep interviewing and add more content, but the book needs to
be financially viable for more time investment to make sense...

